# TIVO.COM Login slow or times out!



## MPSAN (Jun 20, 2009)

This happens more and more. I do not know why, but the tivo.com login is slow and often times out. Even if it does connect, changing tivo's (we have 3) can take a long time, and trying to add a show or series online is even slower.

Am I the only one to notice that it is happening more and more lately? I can not even log on this morning!


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

It's been going on since they redid the website, this morning was particularly bad.


----------



## MPSAN (Jun 20, 2009)

WhiskeyTango said:


> It's been going on since they redid the website, this morning was particularly bad.


Yeah...it just came back. I think they need to get off of their Apple][+ that they must be using for a server!


----------



## headless chicken (Oct 8, 2004)

I can't even load the now playing page I have bookmarked. The new tivo.com is useless.


----------



## davkline (Mar 9, 2014)

The website is not only useless, it's an insult.

To run a media company in 2014 with a website that operates at speeds more like a 1990s dial-up modem is just insane.

I have called Tivo customer support several times in recent months about this, and the customer service reps act like they've never heard of the problem before -- like maybe it's my browser that's the problem (even though I explain that the website is slow as molasses no matter which PC or browser I use).

Listen, I've been a TV subscriber for close to 15 years, so it's not like I'm anti-Tivo or anything.

But Tivo's failure to correct or even acknowledge the problems with the wesbite reflects a real contempt for their customers on their part.

I'm a business reporter and am thinking about sparking a story about all this.


----------



## StevesWeb (Dec 26, 2008)

davkline said:


> The website is not only useless, it's an insult.


It's so bad it would be better if it was shut down, because at least then users would not get the wrong idea and think they can use it.


----------



## Africanlivedit (Apr 30, 2014)

MPSAN said:


> This happens more and more. I do not know why, but the tivo.com login is slow and often times out. Even if it does connect, changing tivo's (we have 3) can take a long time, and trying to add a show or series online is even slower.
> 
> Am I the only one to notice that it is happening more and more lately? I can not even log on this morning!


Yes! The website is horrible. I have decided to record things through my iphone app than go through the website...

The website is THAT bad.


----------



## eboydog (Mar 24, 2006)

You would think they would fix the website, it just looks bad from a public point of view, if I was a prospective new customer, I would avoid Tivo in that, if the can't support a decent website, how can they support a dvr?

Tivo.com is embarrassing,
*1999 called and they want their website back. *


----------



## eboydog (Mar 24, 2006)

port12345 said:


> I cannot truly populate the particular at this stage getting involved in web page We now have preserved. The modern tivo. com is going to be unproductive.


Huh?


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

eboydog said:


> Huh?


Look at his join date and # of posts. Most likely a spammer getting ready to pounce.


----------

